
The Dark Secret at the Heart of AI - mark_l_watson
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604087/the-dark-secret-at-the-heart-of-ai/
======
mark_l_watson
I agree with the major premise of the article: explainability of actions and
recommendations by AIs will be important, but very difficult to active.
Interesting about that law that takes effect in EU in a year!

------
grizzles
There are ways to make AI decisions explainable. There just aren't that many
people working on it. Darpa advertised a grant last year for this, but afaik
it's the only group I've heard of tackling that problem space. As the field
matures it will happen, no question.

